# Just Got DN Installed; VIP 222 Playback Choppy



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, I Got DN installed yesterday afternoon--got the Top 100 and they gave me the VIP 722 and VIP 222 for my four TVs when they installed everything.

The issue: both of my TV's that are connected to the 222 (admittedly, these sets aren't great TVs) are having picture issues: the video is choppy every so often if you understand what I mean; reminds me of the olden days with videodisc movies, and if there was a scratch on the disc, the video would "catch" or even skip a a few frames every so often. That's what I'm experiencing on both sets hooked-up to the 222; funny thing is I only notice it on programming, not so much on commercials, but I'm sure I must be missing it there too.

The picture on the two sets with the 722 are just fine.

I tried disconnecting the 222 for 30 seconds and then plugging it back in, but no luck. 

---Dale


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Any idea you 222 users?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like SOP for the 222.

Definitely a work in progress FWIH.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I just discovered that the choppy video is only occuring on the cable channels. I watched the local NBC affiliate the last two nights and the picture was perfect--switch over to TV Land or any other cable channel and there's that choppiness/lose a few frames effect. 
What in the world would be the difference and what, if anything, can I do about it before phoning the Dish team that installed it?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dale001 said:


> Well, I just discovered that the choppy video is only occurring on the cable channels. I watched the local NBC affiliate the last two nights and the picture was perfect--switch over to TV Land or any other cable channel and there's that choppiness/lose a few frames effect.
> What in the world would be the difference and what, if anything, can I do about it before phoning the Dish team that installed it?


Please press "Menu" ->"6" -> "1" -> "3" and tell us what it says in rows 'G' and 'H'. The area you are in as a new customer you could have been setup on what we call the Eastern Arc. If so you will see "1K.4" a few times in the 'H' row.

I started off with some stability issues on 72 west with my 222 as well, and I have resolved my issues, you really need to have 72w peaked to it's max.

I am going to forward your message to someone I know. Please PM me with your contact email address and Receiver ID #.

Jason


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

G= Satellite: 77/72/61.5
Signal: has three green bars

H=Device: DPP 1k.4, 1k.4 (1), 1k.4 (2), 1k.4 (3)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dale001 said:


> G= Satellite: 77/72/61.5
> Signal: has three green bars
> 
> H=Device: DPP 1k.4, 1k.4 (1), 1k.4 (2), 1k.4 (3)


Yep that is an Eastern Arc setup.

I have sent your info to engineering.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

The 222 is the problem--but only with the cable channels--not the
local broadcast network affiliates, which are perfect, interestingly.
Why would the broadcast channels be okay?


The VIP 722 (the two sets it's on) is working fine.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Just to update with the latest regarding my problem. . . .

The Dish Network installers were here this morning, and to put it mildly, were puzzled by what is happening to the video on my two TV sets connected to the 222 receiver (see my first note in thread). At least it acted up for them when they got here.

Their best guess at the moment is that it’s not a problem with the 222 receiver or the Dish itself; they surmised that the 722 (my other receiver)—since it’s a stronger receiver—is not having a problem picking-up a weak signal, but the 222 (“not as strong as the 722”) IS having difficulty picking-up the weaker incoming signal. Hope you get all that—but that’s what they seem to think. In other words, it’s not something at my home location.

They manipulated the numbers or settings using my remote and even did something at the dish outside which caused the signal to go off and reboot; they even phoned the “main office” to see if any problems are occurring with others.

Their suggestion: 
waiting a couple of days, maybe more people will be experiencing the same issue, and the men will phone me again on Friday and see if the problem is still continuing for me.
At least one of them said “it’s a bit annoying” after witnessing the issue firsthand.

I’m almost afraid what they will say when they phone Friday and I’m still experiencing the same problem, assuming I am. I heard one of them mumbling to the other about using a splitter in my attic—blah-blah. Who knows. They said it’s only occurring on “the one transponder.” And that is what’s affecting certain cable channels—if that makes sense to you. Channel 101 is fine, for example. They literally had their hands on their hips in frustration as to why it’s occurring.

Isn’t there anyone else out there—particularly on the East coast of the USA, that is experiencing the same issue (particularly with the 222)? These installers never heard of any problems/bugs associated with that receiver; of course, I didn’t think they would admit that so readily even if they did.

It wouldn’t be the make/models of my two TVs, would it? 
Admittedly, these two TVs are low end (Aspen, Sylvania) models.

Alas, I remain frustrated; my Dish experience has not been a completely happy one so far, and I had great expectations; I still do.
There’s always some glitch somewhere . . .


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are the readings on my two receivers; maybe this will assist me in some way.
Keep in mind that the Dish install men used the remote control and were manipulating the numbers yesterday morning on the 222 receiver in an effort to "cure" the problem, so with that in mind, here are the readings after they left:

First, the "VIP 722" (the one I'm not having video problems with):

Zip Code=00000
Dish System=Super
Tuner Input=01
Transponder=11 (eleven)
Satellite=72
Locked-Echostar 72.7 West
Signal Strength=68

Now, the "VIP 222" (the one I am having the video issue [choppy] with)

Zip Code=00000
Dish System=Super
Tuner Input=01
Transponder=25
Satellite=72
Locked-Echostar 72.7 West
Signal Strength=fluctuated (with that awful beeping sound) between 68, 67, 65, 71, 64, 70, 66. In other words, it wasn't constant like it was with the 722 receiver-if that means anything.

So there you have it; no typos. I sure hope the men can fix this soon.

Do these numbers mean anything to anyone out there-regarding the choppy/skipping effect I'm having with the video on my cable-TV channels on the 222? 
Keep in mind, the local broadcast affiliates are fine.


----------



## ttsig (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been a customer for about 4 months. I was the first "1000.4/Eastern Arc" install for our installers and they had lots of trouble. I suffered through many glitches, but by far the worst problems have been with the ViP222.

We have both the ViP222 and ViP722 and we have exactly the same problems you are experiencing. The ViP722 had smooth video on all channels, however, both TV's driven by our ViP222 (also, not particularly great TV's) have "stutter" in the video every few seconds. The problem seems much worse with video where there is a lot of movement.

We do not have the problem on the local network channels, only on the "cable" channels. We wonder if this has something to do with HD. Both of the TV's we have connected to this unit are only SD TV's (480i) and many of the channels are offered in both HD and SD varients, we configured our favorites to choose the SD channels rather than the HD channels down converted, however, the "locals" are only available in HD, so we have to allow the the receiver to downconvert these channels and these channels don't seem to have a problem.

The other night I was watching some NFL highlights on the NFL Network and it was jumping so much it was driving me totally nuts so I decided to try switching to the "HD" version of the channel and let the receiver down convert. When doing this, the problem went completely away (of course this has other annoying things like parts of the text being cut off when stats are presented).

We've since changed our channels to select the HD channels whenever available, even though the TV's are only SD, this has helped a lot, but of course not all channels even have HD versions. My 6 year old notices on Nickelodeon, and my wife has seen it on E! and a couple of other channels that I never watch.

Dish has been totally unable to help me and continues to insist that this is a firmware problem that will eventually be fixed with a future upgrade. That's nice, but I signed up expecting quality service today, not at some future date. Unfortunately Dish is the only local carrier that offers my locals in HD or I'd switch back to DirecTV in a heartbeat.

Good Luck!! Let me know if you get your problem fixed.

Later,
Tom


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeh, I'm getting the problem with TV Land, Comedy Channel (watching "Elf" the other day was tricky), and the other cable channels. All four of my TV's are analog.

I'm wondering if--based on my readings (couple of posts ago), that since the 222 is not getting a steady signal that that is the reason? I know the 722 is getting a constant and steady signal strength of 68.
I don't know.

The Dish men will phone today, I'll tell them it's still a problem, and hope they have a solution. Should I have to be satisfied with this and pay the monthly fee? Oh, my.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I would ask for them to give me another 722 in place of the 222 until such time as the problem with the 222 is fixed. Call and ask to be transferred to "Customer Loyalty" - they're the ones who can make that happen for you.

.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm sorry but what is the Dish Phone number that will give me that department?

Oh, another question: If I phone them at this number (I'll wait for), detailing the problem, will they send someone else out or am I stuck with the two installers that did install it for me last week?

Thanks--Dale


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

If you're ever able to find the direct number you be sure and share it with the rest of us, Okay? Just call them, go through the whole routine waiting on hold, then again explain your problem and tell them you want to cancel your service. Tell them to transfer you to "Customer Loyalty"


----------



## rehaklaw (Jan 3, 2009)

Dale, 
I just upgraded to HD Vip222 and my picture will chop in HD on some channels. History Channel HD was doing it this am. TNT NBA basketball a few nights ago. 

Dish Network checked dish signals on my new 1000.2 at the LBN. He said he got high 90's on 110 and 119. He said he got 77-74 on the 129. But indoors my reciever (Point Dish screen) says the 110 and 119 are 70-80 with a new max possible of 125. OK, but the 129 (HD sat) is only at 46-39. The DN people are saying 50 in SW Virginia is normal? I think 40 is far too low.

He's right at this second swapping a new vip222 to see if it improves. What 129 signals are others getting at the reciever (0-125)? 

Thanks - Chris


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

I install 40 miles from you.
45 to 55 is about normal for the 129 bird on certain transponders.

fred
btw- on the 'new' on screen meter nothing will max to 125


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

My friend, the 222, of which I have one, is notoriously BUGGY! I, and many others, have had to sit through our video blanking out--on and off-- via HDMI, but OK via the analog outputs. Sometimes it behaves, but it still has a fit now and then. There are COUNTLESS other problems others have had to suffer with on the 222. I have not RMA'd mine because my problems seem MINOR compared to the grief other 222 users are having.

The only good thing I will say about the 222 is that, to me, it really does have a noticeably *SUPERIOR* PQ than my 722. I have both boxes on the same TV and changed connections, cables, etc., and the 222 is still a better PQ. Who would have guessed.

I am patiently waiting for Dish to fix the one BIG pain in the back problem with a software download sometime this 2009. Your problems are the 222. Play a little hard ball and tell Dish that you are aware that the 222 is a known problem box, and that you find the 222's performance UNACCEPTABLE, and that you want a different model 2 tuner HD box: the 722. You may have to go to the CEO on this, but tell them what your research has made you are of this, and that if you continue to have problems you WILL call again and RMA.

Quite frankly, if they don't satisfy you, then maybe Dish isn't the place for you. I have Dish and am very happy, but as much as I like Dish, they should provide you with a reliable box, and if the only alternative is a DVR unit, then that is Dish's fault. Dish is well aware of the 222's many problems, but, at this point, they just don't have another 2 tuner NON-DVR model to make the economies work. Tell them you really want to stay with Dish, but . . . you can't accept the 222 problems as it interferes with your watching TV. Good Luck.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Friday, Saturday, and Monday passed by and my Dish Installers did not phone me as they said they would—and I wanted to see if they, in fact, would phone; well, I got my answer. 

I phoned the 800 number (Dish Network) this morning and after being on hold for only two minutes, I was on the phone for literally an hour—speaking with a woman (Kim) who was nice, friendly, but here’s how it went:

I explained to her my problem with the choppy video from my TV sets that are connected to the VIP 222—but the video from the 722 is OK.

I was put on hold with her for about ten minutes at one point.

Over the hour long call, she asked me five different ways to explain the problem I was having with the video. She asked me what cable I was using (coaxial), whether I was using a power strip, whether I wore a red shirt when I was watching TV (just kidding), etc.

All the while I’m explaining to her that the issue is the 222, probably, and its software. I explain to her that I’m not the only person to have issues with the 222.

Well, you would have thought I WAS the only person to ever have this issue.

Have you other 222 people—who have had problems—voiced your issues to their 800 number too? I’m sure you have, but to hear her, it was like an issue I was doing; I’m not doing something correctly.

She had me turn on one of the problem TVs connected to the 222, and had me surf a few channels to see if the issue was still occurring; yes.

She then had me read off some of the things in the system info.

She said all of this was necessary before she could send a technician out to my place. Ok.

Then she had me disconnect the power cord out of my power strip and plug it directly into the wall outlet; I humored her, but was getting angry; I did it; still nothing—same thing happening. All the while, I can tell she is speaking to someone off phone.

“Explain again what the video is doing; what does it look like?”

I get more annoyed.

Well, making a longer story less longer, she is going to have a technician come over to my home next week and get this: it will cost me $29. 
I asked, why?

Well, from what I understood, since someone else installed it, I have to pay the 29 bucks and then that’s it: I have 90 days. 

Hmmmm. I was too angry/upset to argue any more; perhaps I should have, but I’m not going back to Comcast cable TV! And frankly, I wasn’t in the mood to phone my local installers again because they are obviously dumbfounded by the issue. So if this works out, so be it.
If 29 bucks fixes it, super. But I'm sure I could have bXXtched, but would that have gotton me anywhere, maybe.

However, I asked her to NOT get me the SAME people that installed it—I could get them myself (and for free)! 

She said there was no guarantee; it could be the same guys, but she will try to make it someone different. Hmmmmm.

A friend and I were discussing last week what happened to customer service today---I mean in general terms—in all walks of life? What has happened to it in the last ten years? 
I’m referring more to the original installers than my sixty minute phone call.

If I installed something—anything—and it wasn’t perfect, I would certainly have enough pride in my work to get it right, make the phone calls, do what I had to, to make a friendly and paying customer happy.

Oh, well. I have now vented enough and I feel better.

I’ll let you know next week what happens next in this saga of 
the “222/choppy cable TV video problem” I’m experiencing.

Please, if you have similar issues with the 222 or other issues with it, phone Dish at 1-800-333-3474.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

I called and talk to technical support today to find out if they are awhere of the problems with EA and the VIP 222. The person I talked to said there is nothing documented that she knows of. I told her that I will not be very happy if after EA gets installed and the problems get worst and not better. I asked if they would put on a 622 or 722 until the issues with the 222 are resoloved and she said the only way that could be done is if I do have problems after the install, so I should wait until then.


----------



## scruff49 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi dale001, I'm in PA as well. I'm having the exact same issues that you're describing with the VIP222. I had an HD upgrade done 3 weeks ago. I noticed choppy video issues primarily on SD broadcasts on sat 72. I checked over the install on the 1000.4 dish , verified it was properly grounded, no loose bolts, pinched cables, etc. Found nothing wrong. 
Rebooted box, did switch diagnostic test, checked signal strength, reviewed settings...again nothing appears 'out of order'. I even checked sunspot activity charts last night! This problem is maddening.
I emailed Dish tech-described problem very clearly--filled out their 'diagnostic' form. They emailed me back late last week--saying I need to have service tech come back & check problem. Called him today-supposed to be here on Friday. Until then I'm clueless, I only hope he can furnish me with some
solution. If he does, I'll make sure to post here.
In the meantime, if you come across any info that will a shed some light on this isssue, please post it here. Best of luck.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

faiello said:


> I called and talk to technical support today to find out if they are awhere of the problems with EA and the VIP 222. The person I talked to said there is nothing documented that she knows of. I told her that I will not be very happy if after EA gets installed and the problems get worst and not better. I asked if they would put on a 622 or 722 until the issues with the 222 are resoloved and she said the only way that could be done is if I do have problems after the install, so I should wait until then.


It would be nice if they would have an extra 722 on the truck just in case the problems become immediately apparent (while the tech is there)


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Dale,

This may come across rude, but you just don't get it. You speak of customer service and you lay blame with the installer. This problem with the 222 goes beyond what the installer can do. He replaces it with another 222, and chances are extremely high you will have the same problem. I've seen the same problem with the 222 in my area with the Eastern Arc and you see others are having your same issue in other parts of the country. Your grievances lay squarely with DISH Network. They designed the receivers, built them, and support them. The poor installer just installed the system. This issue is beyond their abilities, please give them a break.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't know why this thread got moved out of the DVR 222 forum (since that unit is the issue), but it doesn't matter*;* whatever is more appropriate is super.

Here's the latest in this saga and how *THIS* Forum/Site is involved in a positive way:

Last week I was out of town, but the local installers company' owner had left a message for me to phone her back; this is the same company that did my original install. She was told I would phone her Monday when I got back in town. Well, Monday morning at 8 AM, there's a knock on my door, and it's the original installers coming unannounced and unexpectedly.

My guess: that phone call to Dish headquarters got back to them and now I began to wonder, well, who will Dish be sending me Tuesday morning (as scheduled) that will cost me $29. I am happy they finally got back to me-and that was my only point before-so whatever it took is fine.

Anyway, The men tried everything they could think of-and I mean everything.

Then they replaced the 222 with yet another 222, and same thing; the same jumping/skipping of the video on the cable channels; they described it as a white flash every so often-or a skip of a couple of frames. Interestingly, most commercials play just fine. Could it be because they are locally fed? Last night, by the way, on the USA network, the video actually froze several times-sometimes for ten seconds. Anyway, I digress.

One of the guys phoned headquarters a few times and they kept telling him it's a wiring problem; it's an electrical problem. We have not heard any complaints about the 222.

They tried hooking-up the 222 to the same connections as my 722 (which is fine)-no luck. They tried using the electrical AC cord in another wall outlet---no luck. They tried a front re-boot/re-set--no luck.

The installer told me it was frustrating because I was the only one having this issue; "we install thousands of these and you're the only one that is having . . .," he said as he was frustrated.

I even suggested getting another DVR (other than the 222) but I understood him to say that the 222 is the only one possible because of it being one line (or two lines)---I forget his exact quote.

Well, at this point, I decided to print out a few posts from this thread-mainly of others having the same issue with the 222 as I'm having. The installers were shocked and angry-not at me-but at headquarters because as he put it: "these guys don't let us know about these issues or lie to us-and we get the blame and people think we don't know what we're doing. They kept telling me it has to be a wiring issue, something we're doing wrong; well, we have wasted four hours here trying to fix this and wasting our time because of this unit."

He got on the phone again and reamed out one of the big cheeses at Dish and told them about *this* Web site and the posts I had given him.

Again, please phone Dish and let them hear you if you have issues with the 222; this would be a _GOOD_ time to let your voices be heard.

He told me, you won't have to pay that 29 dollar fee; I'll take care of that. And, well, they said they will be in touch with me-and so here I sit, waiting for some solution. Apparently, I will not be getting a non-222 receiver to replace mine; and if so, what the heck is the solution? Based on my understanding, the 222 is the only unit they can give me. Well, this saga continues. I tried phoning Dish myself (the tech dept.) and well, that's old news; see my earlier post. Besides, I am so tired of dealing with them on the phone at the moment. Sounds like I have a good agent who, as he told me, "will make this right for you." I wish him luck; don't know what else he can do, though.

But here's the key:

if anyone is having or has had issues (especially as I am having) with the DVR 222, post your issues in this thread because we have their ear; the timing is _very good_ right now. My installers will be faxing them (as he has with some of the other posts) to TPTB (the powers that be)-and at least there will be a paper trail to go along with the electronic trail of issues regarding the 222 unit. They certainly cannot say there are no issues with the 222.

I will print the posts out, and they will be passed along.

Let your voices be heard.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

dale001 said:


> Don't know why this thread got moved out of the DVR 222 forum (since that unit is the issue), but it doesn't matter*;* whatever is more appropriate is super.
> 
> Here's the latest in this saga and how *THIS* Forum/Site is involved in a positive way:
> 
> ...


Bravo. You did a good thing to let the installers know that others are having the same problem you are having in other parts of the country. What you are experiencing is nothing new unfortunately with the DISH receivers. Granted, outside of the 222 I would have to say that the other receivers work just fine. Sure there is a quirk here and there with a DVR but the non-dvr receivers are usually very solid. I haven't seen an issue as persistent with the 222 since the 7100/7200 dishplayer. That unit had some serious defects (all software by the way) that drove installers and retailers crazy. Over time the receiver "settled down" and the replacement 501 was on the horizon. But as I come back to your situation, I find it difficult that the installer stated that they installed "thousands of these" 222's and hasn't seen the problem. For an installer or even his retailer to have installed thousands of the 222's seems very far fetched to me but it doesn't matter, the error exists. We are trying to avoid the 222 as much as possible by replaing with two 211k's or advising upfront of the issue. I haven't had a chance to test the 222k yet but I surmise it uses the same software version as the 222 and that it too would have the same issues. We shall see soon. Keep us up to date.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a 622 and 222. The 222 has caused me problems from day 1 when I used the HDMI connection. It would be ok for a little while and then suddenly it would do the skipping thing -- the picture would go to black, click, and then come back. Sometimes every few seconds. 

I switched to the component connection and the problem went away. I don't quite like it since with component I have so many more cables (three video and two audio cables) but it seems to work OK after that. However, I notice that my 222 never seems to update its schedule right (often it says 'No Information Available' for as little as 2 hours away) so I have to always manually do that too. 

I use my 622/DVR a lot more.. and I figured if I complained to Dish they would just send someone out, make me pay, and blame the TV .... I've had Dish now for about 1.5 years.. I didn't pay anything for the receivers or installation, if that means anything.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

pitflyer said:


> I have a 622 and 222. The 222 has caused me problems from day 1 when I used the HDMI connection. It would be ok for a little while and then suddenly it would do the skipping thing -- the picture would go to black, click, and then come back. Sometimes every few seconds.
> 
> I switched to the component connection and the problem went away. I don't quite like it since with component I have so many more cables (three video and two audio cables) but it seems to work OK after that. However, I notice that my 222 never seems to update its schedule right (often it says 'No Information Available' for as little as 2 hours away) so I have to always manually do that too.
> 
> I use my 622/DVR a lot more.. and I figured if I complained to Dish they would just send someone out, make me pay, and blame the TV .... I've had Dish now for about 1.5 years.. I didn't pay anything for the receivers or installation, if that means anything.


Interestingly I notice the choppy video on the 222 even with Svideo or RF (ch.4). Strangely, the issue does not occur on the local channels only the national channels.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

And the commercials (most of them) seem to be okay too--perhaps because they are locally fed, I'm guessing.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

Getting EA installed today the first thing the installer did was replace my 222 with a 222k.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

Okay he is done with the install all is working good so far, the only concern I have is that the sat. signals on all 3 are lower than what I had with the old ones. I mentioned it to the installer and he said that it as normal for EA but the numbers will be ok. Any comments.

I get 40-57 on 61.5
I get 45-58 on 72
I get 28-37 on 77


----------



## ttsig (Jan 2, 2009)

I would love to know if the 222k fixes this problem. My 222 continues to have the problem and is totally annoying. I recently purchased a 211k to add an additional TV and it works perfectly fine, as does my 722. I'd actually be willing to buy a 222k to replace the 222 if it gets rid of the problem. While I have a few other minor issues with Dish (our locals still occasionally drop out with a yellow or purple screen) those issues seem to happen less and less as time has gone on and I complain about the regularly, however, the video jumpiness is super annoying and constant, especially on SD channels.

If anyone happens to replace the 222 with a 222k and the problem goes away I'd love to know about it. So far Dish keeps wanting to blame the install, but this doesn't make any since, I can put my 722 or the new 211k on the same drop where the 222 sits and neither have the problem, I can also put the 222 where the 722 sits and it still has the problem. This is obviously a problem with the 222. Perhaps it is just EA customers, but it is annoying.


----------

